# Start menu registry hacks to make ur start menu more bautiful and comfortable



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 21, 2007)

Tutorial number = 4
 Hello frnds these tweaks will help u modify ur start menu by editing the registry .Plz reply if u liked these tricks 

*Note playing with registry is danger us .Plz follow these steps before continuing:-*
a>Back up ur registry before making any changes
b>I will not be respondible if anything happens to ur system
c>whenever i state HCU(hkey_current_user) that means the change is for current user
d>whenever i state HLM(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE) that means the change is for the whole machine
e>source from a site
________________________________________________________________________________________________
*1>Clear the Cached Run Commands* 
?>Do you have a lot of items in the run command history on Start Menu? This tweak will allow you to clear the most-recently-used (MRU) list.
→
User key:-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
RunMRU]
Delete the value corresponding to the command you want to remove, or remove the key to clear the list completely
You can also make ur own key there.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*2>Enable or disableStart Menu Scrolling* 
?>When there are more items on the Start Menu than can fit on the screen, Windows can either create a second column of items or it can create a scrolling menu. This tweak controls that functionality.
→Navigate to[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]
and
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]


Create a new String value, or modify the existing value, called "StartMenuScrollPrograms" and set its value to yes or no.Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*3>Show Log Off Option on the Start Menu* 
?>This setting controls whether the 'Log Off [Username]' option is shown on the Start Menu.

→Open regedit and find the key below:-[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]



Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, named 'StartMenuLogoff'. Modify the value to equal '1' to enable the Log Off option or '0' to disable it. 
Exit your registry and log off for the changes to take effect.

_*Note:* This restriction can be used either on a user by user basis by adding it to HKEY_CURRENT_USER or on a computer wide basis by adding it to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE._

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*4>Show Favorites on the Start Menu* 
?>This setting controls whether the Favorites folder is shown on the Start Menu

→Open regedit and find the key below:-[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, named 'StartMenuFavorites'. Modify the value to equal '1' to enable Favorites or '0' to disable them. Exit your registry and log off for the changes to take effect.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________
*5>Sort Start Menu and Favorites in Alphabetical Order* ?>
This tweak allows you to alphabetically sort the Start Menu and Favorites Menu. 

→Find the key below in a registry editor:-[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
MenuOrder]


To sort the *Favorites* menu hightlight the "Favorites" sub-key and delete it. 
To sort the *Start Menu* hightlight the "Start Menu" sub-key and delete it. Changes will take effect after you restart Windows and Internet Explorer.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*6>Remove "All Programs" Button from the Start Menu(although posted by vista but since this is included in start menu hence I am telling u this)*
*?>*This restriction is used to remove the "All Programs" button which displays a list of all the installed applications

→open regedit and navigate to:-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "NoStartMenuMorePrograms" and set it according to 0(for false) or 1(for true). Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect. 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*7>Remove Username from the Start Menu*
?>
This restriction hides the current username normally displayed at the top of the Windows XP Start Menu.

*→*open regedit and find the keys below
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "NoUserNameInStartMenu" and set it according to the value data below. Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect. 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*8>Remove Pinned Programs List from the Start Menu* 
?>
This restriction removes the pinned programs list from the Start menu. It also removes the Internet and E-mail checkboxes from the Start menu.

→open regedit and find the keys below:-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]

Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "NoStartMenuPinnedList" and set it to 0 or 1 .Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

*9>Remove Recent Documents List from the Start Menu* 
?>
This restriction removes the list of frequently used programs from the Start menu.

→open regedit and navigate to keys:-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "NoStartMenuMFUprogramsList" and set it to 0 or 1 Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect. 

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*10>Remove My Computer from the Start Menu* 
note :- after doing this tweak i came to know that this tweak removes my pc from the desktop also
?>
This restriction removes My Computer from the Start menu.

→Open regedit and find the keys below:-[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
NonEnum]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
NonEnum]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}" and set it to 0 or 1
Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect. 

___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*11>remove Set Program Access and Defaults from Start Menu*
*?>*This setting is used to remove the "Set Program Access and Defaults" icon from the Start Menu. This feature was introduced with Windows XP SP1 and Windows 2000 SP3 to allow users to configure the default applications used on the PC.

*→*open regedit and navigate to 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer]

Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "NoSMConfigurePrograms" and set it to 0 or 1.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

*12>Highlight New Programs on Start Menu*
*?>*
When you install a new Windows program the icon will be highlighted on the Start Menu to allow you to quickly locate it. This tweak controls whether new programs should be highlighted.

*→*open regedit and navigate to :-
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\
Advanced]


Create a new DWORD value, or modify the existing value, called "Start_NotifyNewApps" and set it to 0 or 1Exit your registry; you may need to restart or log out of Windows for the change to take effect.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 21, 2007)

very good 
nice post


----------



## vikas_patil60 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very Nice Tutorial


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 21, 2007)

vikas_patil60 said:
			
		

> Very Nice Tutorial


Thanks man


----------



## sarkar (Jan 21, 2007)

keep it up buddy......... 
excellent


----------



## Ron (Jan 21, 2007)

Great Going.....................


----------



## iceeeeman (Jan 21, 2007)

cool tutorial!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 21, 2007)

good one buddy


----------



## n2casey (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice one friend.


----------



## incription (Jan 22, 2007)

Great List thanks.


----------

